# water pump?



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 1996 Chevy Cheyenne 2500, and there is a leak somewhere by the rear of the waterpump, that I thought might be the waterpump, or the gaskets, so I pulled it and it looks fine, and the gaskets dont actually look all that bad either, what else back there could be leaking incase its not the gaskets?


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

The intake manifold


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

How could you tell if they went bad, where would they leak?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

They can leak anywhere along the intake/head. I'd be willing to bet it's the intake. The Vortec motors were notorious for intake gaskets, plastic gasket with a rubber insert. I've done plenty of them.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

How hard? Im still learning, but so far my Chilton book and me havent found something we couldnt overcome!purplebou


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The waterpump may look fine but it will leak from a little hole in the bottom of it if the seals are bad. But I will bet it is the crappy gaskets too. Pull the intake and replace all the gaskets and get a new water pump.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

farmerkev;767782 said:


> I have a 1996 Chevy Cheyenne 2500, and there is a leak somewhere by the rear of the waterpump, that I thought might be the waterpump, or the gaskets, so I pulled it and it looks fine, and the gaskets dont actually look all that bad either, what else back there could be leaking incase its not the gaskets?


Is it leaking from the weap hole? If so its the pump. THose pumps go bad all the time on the series truck. Not to hard t fix either.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Since youve already got the pump off I would replace it. They are not that expensive. I had the intake gaskets done on my truck for about $600. The tricky part is the distributor, if you dont get it back in its correct position your timing will be off and it either wont run or it will run very bad. You cant use a timing light on the 96 + vortecs it requires an expensive scan tool to set the timing (not the cheap auto parts store ones).


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Check near the weep hole for evidence of staining, that is a sign it has been leaking. how do the bearings feel?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

24v6spd;768139 said:


> Check near the weep hole for evidence of staining, that is a sign it has been leaking. how do the bearings feel?


Not a clue, Im in a little over my head on this one I think.:crying:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

where in mn are you


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Im in Saint Paul.

What about a new 350? 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/1035142669.html


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Just replace waterpump and gaskets for now, then if you still have a leak go for intake etc. To bad ya didnt pressure test the system after the engine was warmed up a bit. Under a pressure it will show.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I think the water pump is still okay, and I really only have the $$ to replace one or the other right now. I think I will reinstall the WP, and hope it worked, or go for the intake if not.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I woud repace the water pump its about a 40 dollar pump on that truck and 5 or so core. Most auto parts stores shoud have one on the shelf. You already have it out and for that price its your best bet. JMO


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Hamelfire;768176 said:


> I woud repace the water pump its about a 40 dollar pump on that truck and 5 or so core. Most auto parts stores shoud have one on the shelf. You already have it out and for that price its your best bet. JMO


Im thinking I will, its just that, Im not sure its the problem, and I really wont have ANY cash for the intake issues if thats the problem.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I would definitly replace the water pump since you have it off already. bearings on your old pump should spin smoothly, there should be no play in the shaft. if the seals have gone bad it will leak out of the weep hole which is probably what is happening.ussmileyflag


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes if you do reinstall it check the weep hole with the truck running and look for any coolant coming out.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I just looked at the weephole on it, and it looks bone dry. I can see where it got dripped on/around from the leak, but the weep hole is bone dry. Im really wanting to look into that truck on craigslist. But I dont have the $$ for the repair, so the truck is out of the question for a while too, but for $550, it seems like a much better deal than duumping too much into mine that will just break back down.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

get it, build one good truck


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Seeing as to how I have it halfway dissasembled as it sits, I might pullout manifold, just to see what Im looking at.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

get that one then swap transmission from your current truck to this one truck.

Most time it could be hose not tight enough cause leak coolant when it was cold.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Milwaukee;768302 said:


> get that one then swap transmission from your current truck to this one truck.
> 
> Most time it could be hose not tight enough cause leak coolant when it was cold.


My trucks in better shape, Id rather take the engine and put it in mine. I think I might have a go at mine though now, just to see.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright if you are in St.Paul and have a heated shop I'll help you do the intake gaskets. PM me if you want help I've done them 6 times takes 4ish hours. We can't use My shop because it's full with a Corvette,Camero, Impala, and a few sleds.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;768367 said:


> Alright if you are in St.Paul and have a heated shop I'll help you do the intake gaskets. PM me if you want I've done them 6 times takes 4ish hours.


Nope, its sitting in the driveway. :crying::crying:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;768367 said:


> Alright if you are in St.Paul and have a heated shop I'll help you do the intake gaskets. PM me if you want I've done them 6 times takes 4ish hours.


Depending on when i may be able to help out too. Have tools will travel, it's been a while since I have done them but it shoud come back to me. PM me if needed.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

farmerkev;768368 said:


> Nope, its sitting in the driveway. :crying::crying:


Call me I'm up 612-810-8370 Rob


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

farmerkev;768165 said:


> Im in Saint Paul.
> 
> What about a new 350?
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/pts/1035142669.html


That is a TBI 350. If you update you want to get another Vortec, going to TBI would be a downgrade imo.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

So, would I just be needing to replace the gaskets? How much do the gaskets cost? Im thinking maybe I should upgrade from the plastic ones as well.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

This is getting wackier by the posts, were going from a coolant leak to purchasing another truck to swapping trannys or engines.  Put the new waterpump and gaskets on, hopefully that"ll be your fix.:salute:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

go to http://www.oreillyauto.com/EW3/HomePage.do

register yourself for free and then enter truck information. It'll give you the part numbers and the price. I think it will even give you a location tracker to see what stores have it.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

augerandblade;768736 said:


> This is getting wackier by the posts, were going from a coolant leak to purchasing another truck to swapping trannys or engines.  Put the new waterpump and gaskets on, hopefully that"ll be your fix.:salute:


That was the origional idea of what the proble would be, but its not looking like thats what it was. Im still hoping that will solve it, but Im starting to doubt it, and its a little over my head to replace the intake gaskets, so at bringing it in for $600 it seems like a new engine might be a better in the long run.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

have u replaced the water pump and is it driveable yet


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I havent got the pump back in yet, no. And if it doesnt solve the problem, it still wont be driveable.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

check your pm in a minute or two..


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Until you try something you will never know what the problem is. Do something other then wait for replies on here.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

hydro_37;769023 said:


> Until you try something you will never know what the problem is. Do something other then wait for replies on here.


I know, its been too cold today for me to have any intrest in working on it, tommorow it might warm up a bit, and Ill see whats goin on.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, now that I spent my last money on the waterpump ,gaskets, and silicone, I found the problem. Sure enough, its the intake manifold, I can see where shes leaking.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

This has been a real pain, so I finally got the intake off today, only to have a peanut that some critter got in there fall into the block, so 20 minutes later I was able to fish it out. I now have a breather line thats rusted on on one end, and the other is stripped, rounded, has massive teeth marks in it from a vise grips, and still wont budge. :crying:


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

farmerkev;770926 said:


> This has been a real pain, so I finally got the intake off today, only to have a peanut that some critter got in there fall into the block, so 20 minutes later I was able to fish it out. I now have a breather line thats rusted on on one end, and the other is stripped, rounded, has massive teeth marks in it from a vise grips, and still wont budge. :crying:


It's like watching TV. How far apart are you? Can you put it back together? Where at in St. Paul? Is there a plow on it? I can help you out. Let me know.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Kev....you need to set up a video recorder so we can all watch your progress...post it on youtube....


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I could make a video update I guess, or you guys can live with photos. 

I cleaned the manifold real good tonight, and tommorow will get the head itslef clean, so I can reinstall the manifold. I had to cut the egr bypass line or whatever that BS is that keeps the tree huggers happy, and now get to try and remove it and find a new one.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

farmerkev;771109 said:


> I could make a video update I guess, or you guys can live with photos.
> 
> I cleaned the manifold real good tonight, and tommorow will get the head itslef clean, so I can reinstall the manifold. I had to cut the egr bypass line or whatever that BS is that keeps the tree huggers happy, and now get to try and remove it and find a new one.


Farmer where exactly are you at? St. Paul does not have many farms. I have to be in the cities in the next few days to drop a transmission for rebuilding and could at least make sure you are going ok.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Im in the north end, within minutes of Downtown. I have a friend from another forum who has been by a few times, Im pretty good, but it never hurts to have another opinon, set of hands/eyes, or to just meet another member. Where do you need to go?


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

farmerkev;771161 said:


> Im in the north end, within minutes of Downtown. I have a friend from another forum who has been by a few times, Im pretty good, but it never hurts to have another opinon, set of hands/eyes, or to just meet another member. Where do you need to go?


I am up in Princeton and need to go to AppleValley. Send me a number and I can swing by. I am dropping off a transmission for my newest truck.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I got the intake and new gaskets back on tonight, starting to look like a Vortec again.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

We are back in business. Well as soon as I find a new EGR line, because until I do I have the potential to throw flames. :yow!:

But she runs and holds without any leaks.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

That EGR pipe might be a bigger PITA to find that thought.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Search over. Projevt finished.:bluebounc


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Drove it to take something to grandmas, and the RTV bead in the back gave out. I can have it redone in a few hours now that I know what Im doing, and the gaskets can be reused so I really wont need to get anything. I can have it running tommorw again.


----------



## fzzy (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck reusing the gaskets never seen one come apart with out riping the gasket


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

fzzy;772051 said:


> Good luck reusing the gaskets never seen one come apart with out riping the gasket


Really? Theve only been in there since thursday evening? I was told theyed work.Ill have to see.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I know you said on FSC you didnt use a torque wrench for the intake bolts. Use a torque wrench this time.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

ABES;772127 said:


> I know you said on FSC you didnt use a torque wrench for the intake bolts. Use a torque wrench this time.


I have a mechanic comming over tommorow. It will be done right this time. Hes done a few, so it will be quicker as well. I think I just must not have used enough RTV on the back side. Its not a big leak, nowhere near as bad as last time, so at least I improved it!


----------

